# anyone else on facebook



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

anyone else like to spy on friends and family? add me if you want, im always putting up pics of deer and critters. terence pinder


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw a few on there but I don't think any are you....









Here I am: http://www.facebook.com/chrismillerjr

I am highly offensive and like to complain about politics a lot. Not for everyone.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

try this one

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000276034736&sk=wall


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Giving face has a different meaning to me!!! Who would want too bookmark it anyway? I am starting to feel that modern day challenge that makes me feel somewhat out of sorts. I Phone, I talk U talk, hell I feel I do good to keep up on a pc.!!!!! I cant see the numbers moreless the letters to send text!!!! and what is Text sex ??? How do you do it and hold the phone!!!! I am now starting to feel like my parents and I am sure the worst is yet too come!! Give me Bullets and Varmits and the ability to hunt and acreage to grow things on and leave me alone!!! Face book ,U tube ,Them tube, and sex tube aint for me my friends know who I am , My wife well she knows me toooo!! Hell I dont want to be the next viral infection hell growing up worring about a STD was the worst thing to fear!!! I guess i may be growing old but let metell ou astory about once upon a time!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Giving face has a different meaning to me!!! Who would want too bookmark it anyway? I am starting to feel that modern day challenge that makes me feel somewhat out of sorts. I Phone, I talk U talk, hell I feel I do good to keep up on a pc.!!!!! I cant see the numbers moreless the letters to send text!!!! and what is Text sex ??? How do you do it and hold the phone!!!! I am now starting to feel like my parents and I am sure the worst is yet too come!! Give me Bullets and Varmits and the ability to hunt and acreage to grow things on and leave me alone!!! Face book ,U tube ,Them tube, and sex tube aint for me my friends know who I am , My wife well she knows me toooo!! Hell I dont want to be the next viral infection hell growing up worring about a STD was the worst thing to fear!!! I guess i may be growing old but let metell ou astory about once upon a time!!!!!


 I totally agree with you Bigd, I'm just happy to make it this far with the computer, they just rammed a new PO system at us in the shop which falls on my lap, the computer is so old and slow that it takes quarters to operate, very frustrating!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah, ya old farts ! On FB we can have a little more so-called adult talk on there with getting yelled at. LOL Mine is set-up so you can't see my friends list or anything else anyone needs to know. I thought it was stupid at first until I found several buddies I lost touch with from the service and located my whole crew. Pretty helpful IMO.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We can can't we Tom! lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You betcha !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If anyone else want's to look me up then please do.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002627507356


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree with Tom, i have found people I have wondered about for years, and now some of my old grade school friends and I are going to meet up and meet each others families. Plus my wife's family have found some of there relatives that they were told died years ago, it was sweet watching them get to meet there grand kids!!!! facebook is good and it can be evil if you let it, but isnt everything in life kinda bitter sweet at some point? You have to choose the path thats right for you


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Facebook has helped me find them girls from highschool that you always wanted to..... Well anyway here is my page. https://www.facebook.com/#!/bob.bratsch


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm starting a new social networking site. It will be called "BUTT CRACK'. It's a site for retired and out of work plumbers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> Facebook has helped me find them girls from highschool that you always wanted to..... Well anyway here is my page. https://www.facebook.../#!/bob.bratsch


I'm calling BS Frozen Butt If you had found them and....Your butt was still frozen you'd have had a serious case of turtle #[email protected]^


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'm calling BS Frozen Butt If you had found them and....Your butt was still frozen you'd have had a serious case of turtle #[email protected]^


Been having a pretty good run with the ladies since (1.5 years) I have been on facebook. The butt thaws when I come in from the snow. To bad they have all been emotionally crippled, but hey it's been fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It takes time to find the right one..Or in my case time and a couple of houses.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that's funny Don !! When's that tether coming off again ? LOL


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

This is mine

https://www.facebook.com/ethan.fifer


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That doesn't look like blood you're washing off Mister...LOL


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

this is mine.i have some nice pics of my guns,reloading,and hunting.send a request.i also have a page just for savage rifle owners.come on over and join that if you own a savage or just like them but are afraid to admit it.lol.this will allowyou remington owners to come out of the closet.lol.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1317261820&sk=info

http://www.facebook.com/groups/82402150180/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool Savage page !! You guys and your Remington/Savage wars are cracking me up !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok guys if you want to hear whats happening with the in's and out's of wolves and your on facebook follow the link and like this page, there are a few more for the other states effected.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/309552969082687/


----------



## fox243uk (Jan 17, 2012)

i think this will work just say ur from pt and i will add u http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=789045404&sk


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love the pic Dave ! Your a machine my friend !!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Cracking day out Dave! We had 17 in the larder one weekend and stupid me never thought to take a photo!


----------



## fox243uk (Jan 17, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> Cracking day out Dave! We had 17 in the larder one weekend and stupid me never thought to take a photo!


yeh i do things like that all the time


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Best Way to find the RIGHT One is Find a Couple of Women You HATE and Buy them a HOUSE Before You Get MARRIED LMBO!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, here you go.....
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000421534350


----------

